# Confusing Email From Uber



## OldFatGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

VERY early this morning I received an email from Uber updating my driver status. Email stated that only ONE person had rated me within the last two weeks, and that person had given me a 5.0. However, according to the email my score is 4.6. I checked my Uber Partner app, which displayed a score of 4.78.

I have NO idea what my score is, so I sent an email to "support" about 5 hours ago. Have not received a response.

Also - the email mentioned above arrived on my phone at *3:06 a.m.*, which woke me from a sound sleep.

Comments?

-- Thanks in advance


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sounds like a scam.... they just want you to get out there and drive.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dear Old Fat Guy,

This should hopefully be a good lesson not to sleep so comfortably.
I used to do that too and even sometimes sit down and have dinner
with my family. What was I thinking ? 

All kidding aside, The rating system (stars and the like) is beyond flawed
and I could illustrate with a mathematical exercise using real ratings,
historical data from actual rides/rating summaries, times, dates and so on.
Not a guesstimate, but screenshots progressed thru time, combined with 
first-hand eye-witness ratings from passengers. All this combined is worth
approximately ZERO at the grocery store, gas station or other places of business.

Not copping out here, but Big Brother is watching, so I'd ask you to 
take me at my word: The rating system is more than simply flawed.
In other words, well, just please pick a word that rhymes with "contripulated".

The system that tracks toll charges is in far worse condition.
At least the star rating numbers increment as rides are taken.
Tolls are completely missed in most cases and must be reimbursed manually.

So, don't worry to much about ratings. Just give the best rides you can,
if for no other reason than it's the job you're doing and I'm sure you take 
pride in your work. Nothing to do with Uber or anyone else. You do your best
and win, lose or draw, you'll be okay with it in the end when all this is over.

"...Yes Mr Anderson, everything that has a beginning has an end...."
ergo, vis-a-vis and all that jazz.

Goodnight and good luck Edward R Murrow.


----------

